# My fish



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Well, I guess I'll do it by tank. Sadly, there'll still be some tanks and fish left out (I have a disease, no need to tell me!).

First off the livingroom 100 has a couple of temporalis, a robertsoni, and tetras (two kinds, one is head and taillight). Anyone able to tell if this first temporalis is a female? I hope so!

View attachment 98304


View attachment 98305


View attachment 98306


View attachment 98307


View attachment 98308


Next tank, the 100 in the fishroom. Has three cudas and an odd trio of cichlids (a larger robertsoni (a real bully for a peaceful species), and the electric blue and yellow that survived Katrina in my article). Also a very old catfish that comes out sometimes!

View attachment 98309


View attachment 98310


View attachment 98311


View attachment 98312


View attachment 98313


View attachment 98314


Next is the marine tank that's been struggling. The cool survivors are this green starfish and white urchin. They're cool but I'm having difficulty keeping fish alive with them (for whatever reason...)

View attachment 98315


View attachment 98316


View attachment 98317


View attachment 98318


Next is a quick pic of the giant carpintis I have. He doesn't look big in this recent picture but he's gotten over a pound and over 10 inches for sure.

View attachment 98319


Speaking of large, the largest fish (with the carpintis and then the male temporalis being 2nd and 3rd) is this flowerhorn. A super piggy little beast.

View attachment 98320


View attachment 98321


I guess I'll do my other fish in a separate thread to avoid confusion with comments!


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

awesome collection of fish, all are looking great


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Nice collection of fish you have going.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Thanks! They keep me busy, especially the waterchanges on that flowerhorn.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice Collection!!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

alot of nice fish.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Thanks and thanks!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2006)

Wow, nice collection of fish and aquariums you have.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Very nice acestro,I like the variety you have choosen.Do you cohab n e thing odd together there guy.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

You have a really cool collection acestro. They all look healthy and happy.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Thanks. There are odd mixes to be sure (bronze puffer and african cichlid fry, cudas and africans), but I try to keep things natural too (South American tank of temporalis and tetras... except the robertsoni is from CA!).

Here's a good full view of the temporalis tank.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Those temporalis are amazing, I've never seen them before. That piece of driftwood is huge! It takes up almost the whole tank.


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Beautiful tanks and fish!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Neat colouration to the flowerhorn.

Is that a zamora woodcat?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah, it's some kind of zemora, about 7 years old. I have a couple monster pieces of driftwood, gotta love big driftwood!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Top-notch collection, Ace!









Two questions: is that a tropical or temperate marine tank? Or does it hold local wildlife?
And do you have more full tank shots?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

It's tropical marine. Most of the other tanks (besides the 100s) arent as interesting as 'full tank shots' but I'll rummage around and see what I can come up with....


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Good stuff, love those chocolates, one of my favourite large cichlids


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Thanks Black, let me get those other tank shots Judazzz...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

First there's the tons of live rock.... now with no corals







no fish







but two echinoderms!









You're about to see why I didn't give tank shots of these other tanks
















The nkambe/electric blue tank is okay (2nd shot)

The haitiensis aren't as stunning a display as they should be (3rd shot)

The FH and carpintis are in huge tanks but need more decoration. The FH was in the middle of a water change (and algae removal), but I do like the huge alligator skull that's in there (to the right).


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Good stuff, Ace








I really dig that salt water set-up: it looks different, in a good way!


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

impressive cichlids!


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Very nice fish you have a lot.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Nice tanks! I so want a saltwater set up...but I am afraid! I hear tons of horror stories about them!

Again, nice tanks!


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

awsome collection you have there ace. keep up the hard work


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Damn ace you still haven't figured out how to clean the tank before you take pictures


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

nice! i love the saltwater tanks! one of these days im going to set up a saltwater tank. your pictures are the reason why, beautiful! i even get a kick out of live rock let alone any fish


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Kory said:


> Damn ace you still haven't figured out how to clean the tank before you take pictures


Dangit Kory I knew you'd sneak in here to say that














Took me almost a month to catch it :laugh:


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

Very nice collection. I'm littlebit sad that I gave my temporalis away couple years ago... They were cool cichlids.


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

lol, your tanks look like mine most days, a bit low in water. Nice JK flowerhorn, how big is he?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

DuffmanRC said:


> lol, your tanks look like mine most days, a bit low in water. Nice JK flowerhorn, how big is he?


Yeah, I'm always moving fish/changing water... The flowerhorn is huge, easily the biggest cichlid I've ever had. Maybe pushing 11-12"?


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

very nice set-ups.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

nice fish man


----------



## joylinne (Apr 17, 2006)

GREAT COLLECTION!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Thanks guys


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

So when do you add a wolf to the collection?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

SLANTED said:


> So when do you add a wolf to the collection?


Not a bad idea, but I'm on a cichlid kick now and I've got some breeders that I want to work with before I get back into the characins again. The poor aces got bumped down to a smaller tank for now







But they're still pigging out and dont have any cichlids to annoy them.


----------

